# How are the v10 trucks pushing snow?



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey all, looking at getting a f350, with the v10 to push some snow. I know the v10 is a reliable engine, and I don't believe they spit plugs like their 5.4 counterparts, but how are these torque wise, and pushing snow? It's a regular cab long bed with 102k, and it's going for price cheap enough for me to buy a second truck. Just need something reliable, also, how's it compare on gas, my hemi was terrible, 10.. 6 when the plow hit the ground. But i can deal with that. Just wanted to get everyone's 2 cents. I'm no stranger to these f series superduty trucks. I've had two 7.3s, rust just got the better of them. Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I never had a Furd V10, but I did have the Dodge. 

It's about as close to a diesel as you're going to get, torque wise. The biggest difference is weight. 

The early V10's had the same problem with plugs that the 5.4's did, and the 3 valves are better on fuel than 2 valve.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as its not a Toyota 4 cylinder it'll plow just fine. Bahabaha


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok, yeah this is as early as it gets it's a 99. So I'll have to watch that. Trucks a steal, 2 grand. It's either a steal or a pile of garbage lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Why would you buy something like that if you need something reliable??


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

Hate to be a pessimist, but for $2K, something MUST be wrong with it. Post a few pics and let us know how you make out.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if the 5.4 pushes snow with no problems, there will be no problems with the V-10 either.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

porabjr;1815351 said:


> Hate to be a pessimist, but for $2K, something MUST be wrong with it. Post a few pics and let us know how you make out.


Oh no doubt it's going to need some wrench time, it's got a fair share of bed rust, but I need an all around reliable platform, and everything I've been told so far is that a spat plug from a v10 is more few and far between from a 5.4. I'll know by tomorrow for sure. I just got a superduty mount, and wiring for my fisher with a controller for free tonight, talk about a score.. Let's see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

I currently run a 2008 V-10 Super Duty with 4:10 rear end. I love the truck..., no issues whatsoever. Don't expect any great gas mileage results though.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

My last 13 years I plowed with a truck like you described ,2000 and 2003 both v10`s there was never a power issue. Any truck will loose traction before power.


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

pipelayer;1815190 said:


> Hey all, looking at getting a f350, with the v10 to push some snow. I know the v10 is a reliable engine, and I don't believe they spit plugs like their 5.4 counterparts, but how are these torque wise, and pushing snow? It's a regular cab long bed with 102k, and it's going for price cheap enough for me to buy a second truck. Just need something reliable, also, how's it compare on gas, my hemi was terrible, 10.. 6 when the plow hit the ground. But i can deal with that. Just wanted to get everyone's 2 cents. I'm no stranger to these f series superduty trucks. I've had two 7.3s, rust just got the better of them. Thanks


How'd you end up making out?


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

This one's sure worth a look.

2003 V-10 Ford F350 4x4 SuperCab Super Duty
42,383 miles

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...mt=[FORD[F350[]][]]&listingId=374313893&Log=0


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

It will push snow just fine!


----------

